# 12-12 from Start to Finish



## sopenderope (Mar 11, 2008)

If you start plants from seed at a 12-12 light cycle how long is it usually between when they sprout and when they start to show flowers?


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 11, 2008)

you enticed me I thought there were going to be pictures from start to finish! Yar!! Maybe a few weeks to determine sex.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 11, 2008)

I wonder if it would work? ting is with going from 12 right off the bat I think you'd only get like an 1/8th from each plant=)


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 11, 2008)

i use to do 12-12 from seed real good if your only growing for personall or limited space..or many other reason...yea the yeild is small..but i did 4 plants an yeilded 2.5oz dry total...showed sex in under 2weeks...imo its all good...peace az


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 11, 2008)

yea i knew yield would be small if done like that, i just didnt know how long before i'd have to look out for those damn balls heh

sorry if i got you excited about pictures, heh, i love looking at grow journals too


----------



## mattman (Mar 11, 2008)

actually I read a HUGE thread on another forum about 12/12, and im pretty sure early finishing sativas are FINE to put on 12/12 and will still get about a foot tall and with the right lights get you and ounce or a little more off each baby.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 12, 2008)

what about late sativas, that take like 14 wks, how would they do


----------



## mattman (Mar 12, 2008)

Think of it this way, if you were to put a 14 week finishing sativa seed 12/12 from start, it would probably still take about 14 weeks, all your doing when you put it on 12/12 is completely skipping the veg stage, the plant grows, but will only get between half a foot to a foot tall..... I say with a good hps on top and some cfls for side lighting, you would have no problem pulling off some good yields.


The only problem is finding a sativa seed that finishes early, I mean could you imagine putting a 45-60 day sativa seed 12/12 right off the bat? You would have great bud in less than 2 months, compared to the average, 1 month veg, 2 month bud process.

Ill look around on the net and see if I can find the article......


And anyone hops in this thread can help me find the earliest finishing sativa, ill run a journal from start to finish 4 everyone


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 12, 2008)

oooh now you got me interested heh
i'm about to get my search on here in a few minutes


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 12, 2008)

burmese specifically says dont veg too long to avoid height problems,
so not vegging at all might work heh

mmm... early sativa, its listed as an outdoor strain but it would work.

i'll keep looking, the avg shortest i've seen is about 45 days.

edit: maybe fast freddie, 45 days and up to 100g


----------



## dredredre (Mar 13, 2008)

Very interested in that thread, mattman. Interested in any articles or other resources about 12/12 from seed. Especially interested in pictures of results produced. 

As for fast finishing sativas, Voodoo, Power Plant, and Original Flo (all from Dutch Passion) are some mostly sativa hybrids that come to mind. All of these are said to have 8 weeks flowering time. WeedBay.Net - 1000 types of marijuana strains | Medical Marijuana Card | Medical Marijuana NEWS | medical marijuana coop club dispensary map has the info about all these strains (and many many more).


----------



## stickyhits (Mar 13, 2008)

mattman said:


> Think of it this way, if you were to put a 14 week finishing sativa seed 12/12 from start, it would probably still take about 14 weeks, all your doing when you put it on 12/12 is completely skipping the veg stage, the plant grows, but will only get between half a foot to a foot tall..... I say with a good hps on top and some cfls for side lighting, you would have no problem pulling off some good yields.
> 
> 
> The only problem is finding a sativa seed that finishes early, I mean could you imagine putting a 45-60 day sativa seed 12/12 right off the bat? You would have great bud in less than 2 months, compared to the average, 1 month veg, 2 month bud process.
> ...


that is a lie if you start 12/12 from seed it wont flower right away so it will take at least 2 1/2 months to 3 to finish


----------



## dredredre (Mar 13, 2008)

stickyhits said:


> that is a lie if you start 12/12 from seed it wont flower right away so it will take at least 2 1/2 months to 3 to finish


*
12/12 from seed - Grasscity.com Forums you can scroll down here, and you'll see a picture of Northern Lights ready to harvest supposedly 52 days from seed germination.

The more I research this, the more it's apparent to me that it's quite possible to grow in less than 2 months from seed using 12/12. You should research this too, your opinions will have credibility to them if you do.
*


----------



## stickyhits (Mar 13, 2008)

looks somewhat hairy so i would say it could of went longer but what ever floats your boat i dont like to harvest early also he said they didnt show sex til day 14 and 15 so thats only 38 days of flower sensi seeds description of northern lights says 45-50 days flowering so it is a bit premi if you dont want it at its full potental thats fine


----------



## stickyhits (Mar 13, 2008)

and he also stated it was by nirvana which has F1's i believe so it isnt a stablized seed like sensi seeds is so it could be even more premi you should of went to page 2 of your own link were he says his took 3-4 weeks to veg from 12/12 and that it's about the same amout of time


----------



## stickyhits (Mar 13, 2008)

dredredre said:


> *12/12 from seed - Grasscity.com Forums you can scroll down here, and you'll see a picture of Northern Lights ready to harvest supposedly 52 days from seed germination.*
> 
> *The more I research this, the more it's apparent to me that it's quite possible to grow in less than 2 months from seed using 12/12. You should research this too, your opinions will have credibility to them if you do.*


and you want to dis my credibility cause someone harvested early at least respond you've been viewing the thread for 40 minutes


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 13, 2008)

look i didnt start this thread to hear anyone get called a liar. i wanted to know how long it would take to harvest if you ran twelve twelve start to finish and thats what we are here to find out, this thread is for research and productive conversation. so please if you cant be constructive about it then stop being part of the conversation because it doesnt help anything.

thanks for the link tho, i'll sit down and read it here in a bit. that picture is right at the top of the page for the link i found... 

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - 12/12 From Seed: A Different Way To Grow


i'll be back on here tonigh


----------



## mattman (Mar 13, 2008)

listen bro, before you start calling people liars, let me get my source in here, ive been searching for it and sent a email to a friend who still has the entire forum article saved... ill have it up for you guys soon. its basically a grow journal of a couple of different sativas that are exactly 12/12 from seed.


Sopen, you found it!!!!! Thats when ive been looking for and its funny b/c as soon as i read your link and clicked on my email my friend had sent the link...

THIS WORKS, you can put a sativa on 12/12 from seed and it will grow and finish during its flowering time!


AND LET ME REPHRASE WHAT I SAID EARLIER, its not 12/12 from seed, its actually you put it under the light for 24/0 until you see it sprout and grow its first set of leaves, then 12/12.


----------



## mattman (Mar 13, 2008)

stickyhits said:


> that is a lie if you start 12/12 from seed it wont flower right away so it will take at least 2 1/2 months to 3 to finish


I KNow it wont fucking flower right AWAY.... i just meant the cycle 12/12 is flowering so technically the plant is FLOWERING!


----------



## mattman (Mar 13, 2008)

im thinking about ordering some flo, ill keep everyone updated on the progress.


----------



## stickyhits (Mar 13, 2008)

mattman said:


> I KNow it wont fucking flower right AWAY.... i just meant the cycle 12/12 is flowering so technically the plant is FLOWERING!


it isnt flowering til there are flowers starting aka hairs so it technically isn't flowering til then if you don't have a microscope and want to harvest premature its a great way to calculate flowering time though


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 13, 2008)

yea, starting it on twelve twelve from its first set of leaves you could figure out a lot about flowering times on different strains, you could let it run all the way to maturity and still save time cause you cut down on vegging


that is pretty funny you read it at the same time that email came in heh. 


i'd love to see someone start a grow and document it. i cant do anything cause i have a trip coming up next month but i'll sure comment on it.


----------



## gogrow (Mar 14, 2008)

imo, and from experience, 12/12 from seed is not a great idea. the plant does not start to bud when it first sprouts, it isnt old enough or ready. it would be like a baby being born and saying "lets fuck so i can reproduce". it will start to flower at about the 3rd -5th node, so bout two(+/-) weeks. meaning that if you count the days flowering from the first sprout, you will harvest about two weeks early. *well rooted clones,* on the other hand, are cuttings off of a matured plant, so as soon as they have rooted well, you can throw em under 12 and start countin. i had two girls started 12/12 from seed on my last grow, and it was highly disappointing, only about 1/2-3/4 from each.


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 14, 2008)

well if you did something like sea of green and you put all your cuttings in like an aerogarden till they rooted and stuck them under 12-12 you could pull a great yield and not have to worry about the height of the plants or waiting on them to veg, you'd only have to wait for a root system because you could cut branches that already have a few nodes, am i wrong?


----------



## gogrow (Mar 14, 2008)

sopenderope said:


> well if you did something like sea of green and you put all your cuttings in like an aerogarden till they rooted and stuck them under 12-12 you could pull a great yield and not have to worry about the height of the plants or waiting on them to veg, you'd only have to wait for a root system because you could cut branches that already have a few nodes, am i wrong?


from cuttings is about the only reasonable way to do 12/12 from start.


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 14, 2008)

so does this mean the vote for the best way to get a quick yield is take clones root them and put them all on twelve twelve?

gogrow: i'm considering what you said about only a half to three quarters on each, how tall did they get and what kind of light were you using?


----------



## cronman (Mar 14, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> i use to do 12-12 from seed real good if your only growing for personall or limited space..or many other reason...yea the yeild is small..but i did 4 plants an yeilded 2.5oz dry total...showed sex in under 2weeks...imo its all good...peace az


how big were your plants


----------



## gogrow (Mar 15, 2008)

sopenderope said:


> so does this mean the vote for the best way to get a quick yield is take clones root them and put them all on twelve twelve?
> 
> gogrow: i'm considering what you said about only a half to three quarters on each, how tall did they get and what kind of light were you using?


i only had two; two phenotypes of the same strain, flowered at 12" and finished with damn near no stretch at all, so they ended up at only 14-15". tall. it was fairly disappointing for the amount of time they took.


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 15, 2008)

well how long did it take you to finish those plants? 
cause the way i'm thinking is that if your plants will only get a foot tall, and they'll yield up to almost and ounce, why not just do sea of green and grow a bunch per cycle since they stay so small?


----------



## gogrow (Mar 15, 2008)

sopenderope said:


> well how long did it take you to finish those plants?
> cause the way i'm thinking is that if your plants will only get a foot tall, and they'll yield up to almost and ounce, why not just do sea of green and grow a bunch per cycle since they stay so small?


that is basically what i was doing on the current grow, but not 12/12 from the start. keeping under 24 until they are all about a foot tall then switching over to 12.


----------



## gogrow (Mar 15, 2008)

i didnt keep adequate track of the whole time frame, but they took about 95 days from start to finish, flowering was for 72 days.


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 15, 2008)

that seems like a pretty long time to me, especially since your skipping and extended veg time, does that strain normally take a while to flower?


----------



## gogrow (Mar 15, 2008)

sopenderope said:


> that seems like a pretty long time to me, especially since your skipping and extended veg time, does that strain normally take a while to flower?


exactly, it was/is a long time b/c starting from seed on only 12hrs of light is like doubling your veg time. had they been started from rooted clones, they prob would have finished in about 75-80 days. but i have never grew that strain before, but watched the trichs closely, so i imagine that strain does normally take that long to flower.


----------



## mattman (Mar 16, 2008)

you have to think about this, when you put a baby into flowering, it usually growths quite a bit before the buds begin to form, and correct me if im wrong, but indica grows once into flowering but begins budding faster? And this making the sativa the great choice because after going into flowering it actually grows alot more before showing buds?


----------



## realmeatdildo (Mar 16, 2008)

I've heard that when a plant is dropped down to 12/12 from 18hrs or 24hrs it doesn't immediately go into flower but puts on a week or two of extremely quick vegetating because it wants to make as many bud sites as it can before flowering. If this is correct, then why couldn't you do this and before the flowers appear, put them back under 24hrs of 18 hrs of light, thereby keeping them in the vegetative stage and possibly tricking them into growing faster and bigger? Can anyone see a problem with this idea?


----------



## realmeatdildo (Mar 16, 2008)

realmeatdildo said:


> I've heard that when a plant is dropped down to 12/12 from 18hrs or 24hrs it doesn't immediately go into flower but puts on a week or two of extremely quick vegetating because it wants to make as many bud sites as it can before flowering. If this is correct, then why couldn't you do this and before the flowers appear, put them back under 24hrs of 18 hrs of light, thereby keeping them in the vegetative stage and possibly tricking them into growing faster and bigger? Can anyone see a problem with this idea?


Sorry, that should read 24hrs OR 18hrs of light!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 16, 2008)

no pics of the progress??


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 16, 2008)

realmeatdildo said:


> I've heard that when a plant is dropped down to 12/12 from 18hrs or 24hrs it doesn't immediately go into flower but puts on a week or two of extremely quick vegetating because it wants to make as many bud sites as it can before flowering. If this is correct, then why couldn't you do this and before the flowers appear, put them back under 24hrs of 18 hrs of light, thereby keeping them in the vegetative stage and possibly tricking them into growing faster and bigger? Can anyone see a problem with this idea?


That might stress it too much and cause it to be hermie. And sometimes when they are in 12/12 light for a certain amount of time it can take a really long time to go back to the veggetive stage. But i could be wrong.


----------



## Dats (Mar 16, 2008)

I put 2 small clones directly into 12/12 to root. They are the cutest little fucked up plants you will ever see. I will post some pics after I have some coffee.


----------



## Dats (Mar 19, 2008)

These guys were rooted in 12/12 about 3 or 4 weeks ago. When I put them in they were as tall as the edge of the pot. 2 different strains the indica dominate strain has made a bud about the size of a pingpong ball on the bottom thats rock hard and one on the top while the sativa dominate seems to be growing normally.


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 19, 2008)

those look like some pretty solid buds, how long since they started to show flowers?


----------



## Dats (Mar 19, 2008)

They started showing flower after about a week.


----------



## sopenderope (Mar 19, 2008)

well good luck with the girls, keep me posted i wanna see how they turn out


----------

